

They say that "Semantic Box is the next generation enterprise search engine" - tpinto
http://reusableit.com/home/products-semanticbox.html

======
tpinto
just like i expected. nobody cares, right?

~~~
prodigal_erik
They use the word "enterprise" and don't disclose any prices at all, which has
"get locked into something you can't afford" written all over it. Which is a
shame because it could be cool.

